# How can I calibrate 3D mode?



## AtomicAgeZombie

The title pretty much sums it up. How would I go about doing this?

Thanks

Alright, I found this, Basics for Calibrating HDTV 3D Mode. Do I just take my i1 Display Pro, stick it to the inside of my glasses, and press them against the screen?


----------



## Joel Barsotti

If you have active glasses you need to have them back far enough that they can sync with the display.

If you have passive glasses then yeah just inserting them between the meter and the screen should work fine.

We have seen issues with many meters behind active 3d glasses syncing correctly, the best method we've seen is to profile a colorimeter against an i1 Pro, with the i1 Pro behind the glasses. I think you can even profile an i1 Display Pro (3) against itself, with the reference readings being behind the glasses.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

Thanks Joel. I'll play around with this tonight and see how it goes. I'm sure I'll be posting in here shortly after.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

I wrote an article about things to consider when it comes to thinking about calibrating for the 3D mode on the TV. The article is here.

Bottom line ... it will never be as good as the 2D mode, but it is still worth doing.

Regards


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

Nice article. My livingroom is currently getting a new ceiling put in and everything is being shifted around. As soon as all this is done, I'm going to recalibrate my set and give the 3D a makeover as well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mechman

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> I wrote an article about things to consider when it comes to thinking about calibrating for the 3D mode on the TV. The article is here.
> 
> Bottom line ... it will never be as good as the 2D mode, but it is still worth doing.
> 
> Regards


Michael,

You can put a link to your blog in your signature if you'd like. Since it's your personal blog it wouldn't be violating any rules. :T 

For anyone else wondering, here is his link:

http://www.tlvexp.ca/


----------



## michael tlv

Thanks ... 

Done ...


----------

